# Looking for advice please



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I would definitely consider volunteering to be ring steward at that upcoming trial. You'll learn the process of how a trial comes together. You'll also learn how everyone gets their dog ready for the ring. What the various classes are etc. I don't know how big your trials are and how they solicit for stewards, they may already have enough. In that case, I would go and observe. Watch both rally and obedience rings. I'm envisioning your shows as being rather large, so finding your way around the show might be a challenge. Ask for help when you need it. Let people know you are thinking about competing. Also you will need to leave your dog at home. 
Once you get a chance to figure out what's going on you'll have a much better idea of what level you want to enter. For the rules on obedience and rally, you can download pdf's from the AKC website. On Dec. 1, 2015 we will have new rules and the new rule book it out. We will see some big changes. So you might want to wait to compete under the new rules so you aren't confused. Here's the link to the new rules beginning Dec. 1: http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RO2999.pdf

Another great way to get ideas about competing is to visit YouTube. Check out AKC's website. They have made some very nice videos about obedience competition. Here's a link to beginner novice to get you started: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8vG8izORnk Also do a search on YouTube to see other people and their runs. Lots of people video themselves and post them online.

Good luck and enjoy getting out there! You'll have fun!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

It sounds like you've been bitten by the obedience bug. What does your instructor think about your readiness for the trial? Have your run throughs included all the novice exercises including the group stays? If so and you're comfortable with how things went then I'd say go for it. If not, there are other things you can do like trying matches in other locations. There's also Beginner Novice which is a less challenging introduction to competition obedience with no group stays and limited off leash work. A list of all the obedience classes is at _http://cdn.akc.org/Obedience/Events_Which_Class_Should_I_Enter_Rally_Obedience.pdf_ 

Since you haven't done any competition before you would be in the "A" class of Novice or Beginner Novice. The form for entering should be in the premium for the trial with information on the deadline for submitting entries. It's pretty self explanatory. You'll need an AKC (or PAL?) number for your dog on the application.

Good luck!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The Z's, Thanks for that link! That is a very nice run down using the new rules of what to enter.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you both for your input.

The show I have in mind is a small trial put on by a local all breed training club. I watched last year and they have half the room used as the ring, the other half as a holding area. There are definitely some bigger shows in our area, but I thought this one would be a good one to get my feet wet with.

During the run throughs at class, we practice healing (with and without leash), figure 8's, stand for exam, sit/stay with come and finish and then both the sit and down group stays. I had chatted with our instructor about this show a few months back and she thought we'd be ready. Unfortunately, since we are not currently taking classes, I can't really pick her brain and ask for advice at this point.

The training club that is hosting the trial (according to their website) offers drop in obedience training. I was thinking of maybe popping in to see how it goes. I'll have to decide somewhat soon as the form is coming up due soon. Gah!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

MommyMe said:


> I'm really interested in giving it a go. The trial begins on a Friday (so in theory we could end up competing while my kids are in school), and is only about 15-20 mins away from my home so if we tried and did not succeed, we aren't out a day of driving, hotel, etc. I figured this might be a good opportunity to get our feet wet.
> 
> I'm struggling just because I have absolute no experience with participating in an actual trial (I've gone and watched a few), I'm not even sure how to fill out the form. I know I'd be Novice but that is pretty much all I know. Do people usually do more than one run for their first show?
> 
> I'm torn between jumping in the jell-o and going for something I've been wanting to do for such a long time, and my fear of making a complete and total fool of myself.


Hey! 

You probably want to enter Beginner Novice - simply because it's a simplified introduction to competition obedience. You are only doing one heeling pattern (not called by the judge, but you following a course - usually a very simple pattern), a quick figure 8 pattern (around real people), a "sit for exam" (where the judge is VERY LIGHTLY touching the back of your dog's head), a sit stay with you speed walking around the ring, and a recall. 

But even if you enter regular novice - it isn't necessarily brain surgery. It's an on leash heeling pattern (generally nothing too crazy - like this past weekend we did something like a "J" pattern (forward, left turn, fast pace, normal, right turn, halt, forward to the end of the ring about turn - heeling to the other end of the ring with a slow pace change thrown in there, about turn, right turn heeling to about middle of the ring and halt). After the on-leash heel pattern, you set up for the figure 8 (set up across from the judge, go around the stewards), stand for exam is after the figure 8.... off leash heel pattern is exactly the same as the on leash heel pattern.... and then recall and "finish". And then group stays (sits and downs). 

Don't worry about making a total fool of yourself. A lot of people are VERY UNDERSTANDING of novice A people and "green" novice dogs. Meaning, it's not just new to dog shows (novice A) people and their dogs making mistakes. The Novice B (people who have titled at least 1 dog) have their bad days in the ring too. 

A good example of that would be this past weekend... somebody's border collie forgot what he was doing and began doing rapid circles around his still heeling owner - the judge gave the owner an opportunity to settle their dog and/or the dog to come back to its senses, but that didn't happen and that was that. Very experienced owner. 

So basically what I'm saying is there is no judgment out there - and a lot of people who "have been there" and do genuinely want everyone and their dogs to do well. 




MommyMe said:


> The training club that is hosting the trial (according to their website) offers drop in obedience training. I was thinking of maybe popping in to see how it goes. I'll have to decide somewhat soon as the form is coming up due soon. Gah!


Do drop in training - and any fun matches in your area. I would totally travel up to an hour to get to a fun match if you can. 

FWIW - my youngest is going to be entered in every trial I can this fall/winter. This despite him showing some unpredictability with his down stays. It's something I'm working through - and am reasonably confident will get it figured out. Meanwhile, we are getting a lot of ring experience. 

The types of people who should absolutely keep their dogs out of the ring until they have stuff cleaned up = where they have multiple things going wrong in training, or the dogs in other ways are out of control and not mentally ready to be out there. I think once a dog runs out of the ring or runs around the ring or visits other dogs etc.... it's very difficult to correct the issue so it never happens again...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I did beginner novice a couple of times when my girl was too young. It was very frustrating. She totally gave me the paw when she was in the ring. So I waited over a year for her to mature. When we went back in she was 3 and we coasted through our first obedience trial entered in Novice A. So don't get surprised when your young dog can't quite put it all together. It can happen. Some dogs are beautiful from a very young age. Mine wasn't. So I waited. Have someone video you while you are in the ring if possible. Then you have a record of what you did right or wrong. Also nobody said you only have to enter one class. You can enter multiple classes in the same trial. So you could enter both beginner novice and novice. Also look at rally. It's another opportunity to get in the ring and be a team with your dog.

I think you are smart to enter a smaller trial. Mine up here are all very small. I generally know everyone at our trials.


----------



## ellisda1 (Jul 24, 2013)

To the OP : Go for it! The actual time for the trial is very little, depending on class size. You could be in and out in 30 minutes. The worst thing that cold happen is you'd be DQ'd. 
I worked hard with Luna as a puppy, in a variety of strange locations, and I was FAIRLY confident that she'd be OK. I went to an Obedience trial to see how it was handled, and then to one "Show and Go" to get some feedback on what to do, then signed up for the regular Novice trial. The show hall was HUGE (10 rings) very noisy - that long Sit and longer Stay was excruciating. Luna qualified in her first, and three successive trials and got her CD in that one long weekend. She was 11 months old. Enjoy yourself - you both will do fine, and if you don't qualify you will learn what you need to work on for the next time.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you for all the support and encouragement! Unfortunately my 8 year old (human) started the day by throwing up all over the bathroom so I will be home snuggling with her instead of doing the drop in. If there is another one, I'll try to jump in. If not, maybe I'll go for it anyway. It looks like they are offering both novice a and b and begin. novice a and b (different judges, different day). Do people opt to do more than one, especially for their first trial? The form mentions initial entry then additional entries. How many entries per class do people do? Do you, for example, try one run at Novice A and then another at Beginner A, or do you do more than one run for each? 

They are also offering rally, truth be told, I'm interested in this as well despite not taking classes. It that too ambitious?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

In a trial it's one run per class per dog, no second chances, no do-overs. I've heard of people entering their dog in both the Beginner Novice class and the Novice class at the same trial but if it's your very first trial, unless you're someone who doesn't get stressed very easily I'd be inclined to limit it to just one and watch the other classes. Sometimes there will be 2 trials at the same location on the same day, so you could enter a particular class in each trial and have a run in each.

I've never competed in Rally but have done some rally training. The little signs on the ground can be confusing unless you're familiar with them. I wouldn't want to try trialing without doing some training and a run through.

I think you'll find lots of helpful information in the AKC Obedience Regulations at _http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/RO2999.pdf _ It includes all kinds of information: what the exercises are in each of the classes, how each exercise is judged, what will cause loss of points, what will result in an NQ, what will result in a DQ, what kind of collars and leashes are allowed, etc. It also includes a list of all the Rally signs.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have entered 2 obedience classes and 1 rally class in the same trial. The trials here are very small with only 2 rings - one for rally and one for obedience. So I do have to go between the 2 rings, but they aren't far apart. I've entered Novice and Grad Novice and Rally Advanced in the same trial. I have to watch my times to make sure I'm on track for the right times to be in the ring. I also do volunteer at the trials at the same time. So I keep my dog crated close by so I can be ready easily. 

There is a really good class that Connie Cleveland is doing online for competitive obedience. www.dogtrainersworkshop.com You might want to check it out. I've been using it and I really think it's helping me.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Just wanted to say thank you all again for the support and encouragement. I decided to jump in the jello with Novice A since that was the pattern we were used to from our training classes. We had a ton of fun, learned a lot, met some very nice people and earned a few goodies. My sweet boy now has 2 legs towards his CD! I'm not sure how long it will be until we pursue that last leg. This trial was nice and close to my home, then next several - not so much, but I would like to go after it. In the mean, time we'll keep training and having fun.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you! Here is my baby with his new goodies! He doesn't love having his picture taken...


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow you guys did really well. I think I see a blue ribbon there and a red one. Not too shabby for your first times competing.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you. It's not as impressive as it seems (don't get me wrong, I'm tickled pink), but there weren't that many of us completing. On day one, 5 were entered, one was a no show, 4 competed, 2 qualified,and we simply had the higher of the 2 scores. Day 2, the no show made it and was near perfect. We came in second, and the other qualifier took third. I was so happy for her though, she is a very nice lady and they ended up with their third leg so I was thrilled for her. 

I chatted with the "no show" afterwards and she and her dog have been competing in agility for years. Due to an injury, they recently switched to obedience. I can't touch her experience, but maybe someday...


----------

